# Audi USA to release Mk 3 prices and config on May 11



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

posted on another forum


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Coincides with the release of the next Avenger movie May 1 that features TT and R8*

Lots of TV ads today featuring the TT and the movie


----------



## ARK80Scirocco-96GLX (Feb 14, 2008)

And for those who haven't seen the commercial yet, here the link!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fASbn5xEzog


----------

